# Recopilacion Centros Comerciales Provincianos



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Arequipa*

*CC Patio del Ekeko*

































*
CC Saga Falabella*



































*Chiclayo *
*
CC Real Plaza Chiclayo*


























































*CC Vogani*


























*Piura*

*CC Plaza del Sol*










































































*Cajamarca*

*CC Quinde Shopping Plaza*


















































Proximas Inaguraciones...........

en Trujillo

Mall Plaza 
Real Plaza

tambien en proyecto Cuzco y Huancayo

y el de JB Rivero en Arequipa.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buena recopilación de fotos José!.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

increible como Lima tiene mas centros comerciales que todas las provincias juntas.Pero pronto ya no porque se viene un boom de centros comerciales en el Peru.Claro que seguro tambien en Lima.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> increible como Lima tiene mas centros comerciales que todas las provincias juntas.


Ninguna de las ciudades en el interior del pais sobrepasa el millon de habitantes, y la construccion de centros comeciales modernos fuera de Lima empezo hace poco no mas. Por otra parte esta la tan odiada centralizacion.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buena recopilacion, a proposito, y esperemos que esta lista aumente conforme pasan los años.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Los de Chiclayo me gustan.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Te falto el CC Boulevard de Trujillo, el unico decente por el momento que hay aqui....


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

si pones el ekeko de Arequipa, faltaria el Plaza Cuglievan de Chiclayo.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Muy buenos, estan todos muy modernos.
salu2


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ese CC vogani se ve muy bien de noche


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bueno, yo si leí alguito hoy día que hay siete en linea para las ciudades de provincias solamente en este año, 2007 sera?? ojala asi sea al menos es trabajo para mucha gente.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Por lo menos en Trujillo hay dos proyectos  . El Real Plaza Trujillo, en el suroeste de la ciudad, sobre un terreno de 87,000 m2 y el Mega Plaza, al noroeste, sobre un terreno de 200,000 m2.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

El primero y ese el Vogami tan super buenos :banana:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

mmmm pero si pusieron a vogani de chiclayo tamb pueden poner a el boulevard d trujillo, el oro azul y hasta el cuadra 7


----------



## PuroPerú (Jan 30, 2007)

Que bueno que se hayan centros comerciales en povincias y que se vayan a hacer aún mas.Eso indica algo de desentralisación y asi los provincianos puedan encontrar tiendas modernas como saga falabella o internacionales como Radio Shack,Payless Shoes, o tiendas de comidas rápidas internacionales como Burger King,KFC,Pizza Hut y creo que proximamente McDonalds en Chiclayo.Ahora lo encuentran en sus ciudades,y asi ya no tienen que venir a Lima para conseguir todo eso.Espero ya la llegada de los nuevos centros comerciales y quisiera que pongan fotos de los centros comerciales de Lima,por lo menos una por cada c.c,ya que en lima son muchos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Más información del Patio del Ekeko en www.patiodelekeko.com


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> mmmm pero si pusieron a vogani de chiclayo tamb pueden poner a el boulevard d trujillo, el oro azul y hasta el cuadra 7


te acepto el CC boulevard ,pero oro azul son galerias modernas.y cuadra 7 no esta ni construido.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Valmont said:


> si pones el ekeko de Arequipa, faltaria el Plaza Cuglievan de Chiclayo.


El Patio del Ekeko cuenta con restaurantes y bars de primer nivel,tiendas boutiques.Para nada son galerias comerciales.Es hasta mas fino que el mismo mall de Saga solamente que es para proposito de turismo,pero igual es un Centro comercial.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> te acepto el CC boulevard ,pero oro azul son galerias modernas.y cuadra 7 no esta ni construido.


mmm hata donde yo sabia el oro azul tamb tenia patio de comidas, lo mismo con el cuadra 7 (este ultimo ya esta construido) solo les falta los interiores

pero bueno yo solo decia :nuts:


----------



## VLN/Edifica (Jan 15, 2007)

Parecen galpones muy bien decorados!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

miguel16 said:


> mmm hata donde yo sabia el oro azul tamb tenia patio de comidas, lo mismo con el cuadra 7 (este ultimo ya esta construido) solo les falta los interiores
> 
> pero bueno yo solo decia :nuts:


Ambos Oro Azul y Cuadra 7 estan terminados y listos para operar, pero a mi criterio no son mas que galerias pequeñas de escasa o nula envergadura. Repito el unico CC decente hasta ahora es el Boulevard...... Los otros estan cheveres en cuanto a diseño pero muy pequeñitos y pasan inadvertidos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Por ahi encontre (http://www.estudiodelion.com.pe/wp/wpmark/febrero/dia/7/07.htm) que CENTROS COMERCIALES DEL PERU S.A ha inscrito los siguientes nombres comerciales..
AREQUIPA PLAZA
CAJAMARCA PLAZA
CUSCO PLAZA 
PIURA PLAZA
TRUJILLO PLAZA
alguien sabe a que grupo pertenece esta empresa?


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Alguien sabe si en Arequipa se van a construir malls o centros comerciales como ripley, metro, etc?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

gonzalo12345 said:


> Alguien sabe si en Arequipa se van a construir malls o centros comerciales como ripley, metro, etc?


Si, hay dos proyectos de malls en Arequipa. Uno del Grupo Gloria y el otro de la empresa Stylos. El primero sería el más grande de la ciudad y contaría con tiendas por departamentos, multicines, food court, hipermercado y homecenter.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

CATEQUIL said:


> Por ahi encontre (http://www.estudiodelion.com.pe/wp/wpmark/febrero/dia/7/07.htm) que CENTROS COMERCIALES DEL PERU S.A ha inscrito los siguientes nombres comerciales..
> AREQUIPA PLAZA
> CAJAMARCA PLAZA
> CUSCO PLAZA
> ...


OHhhhh ojala q sea otro mall para esas ciudades...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Si, hay dos proyectos de malls en Arequipa. Uno del Grupo Gloria y el otro de la empresa Stylos. El primero sería el más grande de la ciudad y contaría con tiendas por departamentos, multicines, food court, hipermercado y homecenter.


y vos no sabesis donde se va a contruir (que zona de la ciudad)


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

miguel16 said:


> mmmm pero si pusieron a vogani de chiclayo tamb pueden poner a el boulevard d trujillo, el oro azul y hasta el cuadra 7


NO hay comparacion, CC Vogani tiene un supermercado del estilo de WONG y una tienda por departamentos en 3 pisos como Ripley o Saga. No son galerias de minoristas. :cheers: 

Y CC Plaza Cuglievan no son simples galerias; las mejores boutiques estan ahi ademas de tiendas especilizadas como Radio Shack


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Valmont said:


> NO hay comparacion, CC Vogani tiene un supermercado del estilo de WONG y una tienda por departamentos en 3 pisos como Ripley o Saga. No son galerias de minoristas. :cheers:
> 
> Y CC Plaza Cuglievan no son simples galerias; las mejores boutiques estan ahi ademas de tiendas especilizadas como Radio Shack


el supermercado de vogani es grande? hasta donde yo hbia escuchado no era muy grande


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

CATEQUIL said:


> Por ahi encontre (http://www.estudiodelion.com.pe/wp/wpmark/febrero/dia/7/07.htm) que CENTROS COMERCIALES DEL PERU S.A ha inscrito los siguientes nombres comerciales..
> AREQUIPA PLAZA
> CAJAMARCA PLAZA
> CUSCO PLAZA
> ...


Hay un centro comercial que se està construyendo, se llama Arequipa Global Plaza fácil ese es.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Valmont said:


> Y CC Plaza Cuglievan no son simples galerias; las mejores boutiques estan ahi ademas de tiendas especilizadas como Radio Shack


entonces que alguien ponga fotos de ese c.c por que nadie a excepcion de los chiclayanos lo conocen ni sabemos como es realmente.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

CATEQUIL said:


> Por ahi encontre (http://www.estudiodelion.com.pe/wp/wpmark/febrero/dia/7/07.htm) que CENTROS COMERCIALES DEL PERU S.A ha inscrito los siguientes nombres comerciales..
> AREQUIPA PLAZA
> CAJAMARCA PLAZA
> CUSCO PLAZA
> ...


Centros Comerciales del Perú pertenece al grupo chileno Altas Cumbres y es la operadora del Jockey Plaza.

Interesante ni siquiera sabia que esta empresa tenia planeado nuevos malls en Lima o provincias


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

ichGERARDO said:


> Centros Comerciales del Perú pertenece al grupo chileno Altas Cumbres y es la operadora del Jockey Plaza.
> 
> Interesante ni siquiera sabia que esta empresa tenia planeado nuevos malls en Lima o provincias


vaya.. esperemos que construyan uno a mediano plazo.. aunq sabiendo q estamos en el peru ese mediano se convierte en largo...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Solo nos queda esperar que la expansión continue y así más empresas se atrevan a salir de Lima .


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ya edite con las nuevas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No había visto este thread, buena recopilación.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si tambien saque las del CC Panoramico de Arequipa que en verdad son mas como galerias,como el CC Boulevard de Trux.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy interesante y todos muy bonitas*



Jose Perez said:


> increible como Lima tiene mas centros comerciales que todas las provincias juntas.Pero pronto ya no porque se viene un boom de centros comerciales en el Peru.Claro que seguro tambien en Lima.


Es que Lima tiene más habitantes que todo el resto del Perú junto.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

gonzalo12345 said:


> y vos no sabesis donde se va a contruir (que zona de la ciudad)


El del Grupo Gloria en el distrito de Bustamante y Rivero y el de Estilos en la Av. la Marina


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 19, 2007)

estan cheveres, pero me quedo con los de lima. Polvos azules se los come vivos! Y Larcomar para chekear gringas jaja


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ recuerda es el Perú, todo lo mejorcito está en Lima.:bash: :gaah:


----------

